# Got a lot of this and really stands out wondering what it is



## moptop159 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

No clue but its pretty! Reminds me of the Jack Beans - sorry - hyacinth beans we used to have but the leaves are the wrong shape.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know what it is called, but it's an invasive weed. It smells nice when you cut it, but that's about all. Cutting it before it goes to seed controls it well. I think that is what I'm looking at. Does it have a smell similar to basil?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

It's called Perilla Mint. The seeds and probably the whole plant is toxic to livestock. They don't like the taste so the worst cases of poisoning come from Perilla that has been baled into the hay. It seems to like shady areas best. Can be controlled to some extent by mowing before the development of seed heads. 2-4-D is also effective. Grazon ( 2-4-d & Picloram) is most effective in my experiance. It is a very invasive heavy seeder and needs to be controlled in a pasture environment.


----------



## moptop159 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Badger I'm sure you nailed it. It is not around livestock so I think I will let it go to see what it does. I saw too that it does kill cows from several .edu sites. I had read that is was probably introduced to N. America as an ornamental. I will for sure not eat it. :umno:

Many thanks again
You guys rock


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I fight that stuff all the time. Grazon does work on it, just about any weed killer does, We mow it a couple of times a season, but it is awfull. My hay bailer is very carefull to not get into it when he bales. It doesn't grow out in the sun, it likes shady and not too rich soil.
Good luck with it


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Badger said:


> It's called Perilla Mint. The seeds and probably the whole plant is toxic to livestock. They don't like the taste so the worst cases of poisoning come from Perilla that has been baled into the hay. It seems to like shady areas best. Can be controlled to some extent by mowing before the development of seed heads. 2-4-D is also effective. Grazon ( 2-4-d & Picloram) is most effective in my experiance. It is a very invasive heavy seeder and needs to be controlled in a pasture environment.


Yep, Perilla Mint AKA Beefsteak Plant. It is in the Basil family and is toxic to livestock. Good advice up above.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

moptop159 said:


> Thanks Badger I'm sure you nailed it. It is not around livestock so I think I will let it go to see what it does. I saw too that it does kill cows from several .edu sites. I had read that is was probably introduced to N. America as an ornamental. I will for sure not eat it. :umno:
> 
> Many thanks again
> You guys rock



Why let it grow? Its poisonous! 

:smack:


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually, it is used in human cooking.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been meaning to do some human cooking. Anyone have any recipes?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

vicker said:


> I've been meaning to do some human cooking. Anyone have any recipes?


Id suggest contacting Jeffrey Dahmer but I think he hung himself! 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

At TEOTWAWKI you can come over for dinner. We're having long pork. LOL (maybe)

Actually Perilla oil is used in some asian dishes


----------

